# After birth is still hanging



## cason (Feb 21, 2014)

So my doe had twins yesterday at 3:45pm. The first one was still born but the second one is healthy and doing great. My question is most of the afterbirth was delivered but she still has some hanging out this morning. Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should come out on its own.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It should be all right. Do you have raspberry leaves? Red Raspberry leaves can help with them passing the afterbirth.


----------



## cason (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't have any raspberry leaves. Is there anything else that I might could give her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the single kid isn't nursing her out, then milk her. Milking stimulates oxytocin to be released.


----------



## cason (Feb 21, 2014)

The kid is nursing really good and I was hoping that would help her push it on out but it hasn't.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always flush her. It usually does come out eventually.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can tie it in a knot and let it hang , it will release eventually.
Never pull it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I had one hang on almost a week once. It was gross, but it did come out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The doe has 24 hours to expel the afterbirth. After that she will need antibiotics for a retained placenta.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey.


----------



## cason (Feb 21, 2014)

It still hasn't come all the way out. I do know that she passed the placenta not long after the birth but she has like a long cord hanging out about 8in long. From what I have read some people say it will dry up I just don't know.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It needs to come out though. You might want to call your vet about it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like part of the afterbirth broke off. I would start her on antibiotics. A ve may proscribe something to help her expel it or do a uterine flush. I had a goat do this and she got sick real fast. How's your doe acting?


----------



## cason (Feb 21, 2014)

She's doing good. Seems to feel fine eating and drinking good. How do you do a uterine flush?


----------

